# Whats the best sport?



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

soccer baby


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont play many sports....but if i was to pick one, it would be football


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Paintball and Moto-X


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I played soccer from 4 years old up to high school. 2002 SHS Varsity captain here. I miss playing it, but I got out of it because all of the politics that went along with trying to play in college and crap.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm good in Football, Basketball and Baseball. Uh, on PS2 that is.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I guess other...Hockey and Softball


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

The only sport I was big into when I was younger was equestrian events.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Basketball


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

HOCKEY! How The Hell Could You post that other CRAP and no Put HOCKEY! Boo URNS!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

soccer since I was a first grader and I am currently on a coed team which I recruited my fiance as the goalie it is pretty cool.







So total I have played 12 years


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Football and wrestling. I love the sound of two guys going head up on each other. And of course, you haven't lived until you have dominated somebody on the mat.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Football, wrestling, track & field, x-country.

The toughest sport in high school imho is waterpolo. In football, you can take a breather, in wrestling, if you let up, you get pinned. Now in waterpolo, you stop moving, you sink.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

All sports are great ..........

Right now I am only participating in the art of Judoka......


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I agree all sports are great. I don't know what I'd do without sports.

I played baseball my whole life and I was quite the pitcher always making the all-star team. I stopped playing baseball after high school which I really regret doing.

I also love basketball (if you dind't already figure that out by now) and football. It's great becasue when one ends the other one starts. I'm always tuned into ESPN no matter what.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

NASCAR hell yea and NHRA those are what i like to watch i dont mind a playin

a game of basketball or football though outside and not on the damn ps2 or any

thing. get off the couch people


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i play soccer and wrestling.... soccer we run and run and run and u feel like dieing and then wrestling u do so much conditioning u wish soemone shot u and ur sore everyday i have respect for both


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Right now I am only participating in the art of Judoka......


 Is that like Bukkake?


----------



## MWehr76364 (Jun 24, 2003)

Soccer all the way. Played for around 16yrs. Tried out w/ the Columbus Crew to play professionaly but nagging knee injury plus severe arthritis in both of them stopped my from making the team.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Mix Martial Arts


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

other - paintball for me


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

My favorite sport to play is baseball, But i also like Basketball, football, and Golf


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

its either BB or FB sh*t


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I am only participating in the art of Judoka......
> ...


 No silly ass .......

Its Judo ....read up your smart im sure you'll find something


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

Football, wrestling, and rugby. I used to play baseball, but I sucked at it.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

paintball, driving (only if i am)









really any sport i like it you get to operate something or shoot something









anything that uses ammo to









and doing it if that is a sport :laugh:


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

what happened to lacrosse?


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Bowling and baseball, and i do just about every extreme sport


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

For me its auto racing. Never had as much fun playing any other sport.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Does playing DUCK HUNT on Nintendo count?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> I love the sound of two guys going head up on each other. And of course, you haven't lived until you have dominated somebody on the mat.


Does that sound gay to anyone else :laugh:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Football is the best sport


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Kory said:


> > I love the sound of two guys going head up on each other. And of course, you haven't lived until you have dominated somebody on the mat.
> 
> 
> Does that sound gay to anyone else :laugh:










I guess _sweet lu_ ain't the only frooty pants on here.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Kory said:


> > I love the sound of two guys going head up on each other. And of course, you haven't lived until you have dominated somebody on the mat.
> 
> 
> Does that sound gay to anyone else :laugh:


 he he, that does sound bad doesn't it.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Rugby for sure!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> > I love the sound of two guys going head up on each other. And of course, you haven't lived until you have dominated somebody on the mat.
> 
> 
> Does that sound gay to anyone else :laugh:












why do you keep calling me frooty pants? you got something against Tucan Sam :rock:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I like bodybuilding and football....BB seems to be the most involved sports, i also hate girly finess sports


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

Lacrosse







is a great sport...then hockey(basically the same but on different surfaces)


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Football bitches. Then baseball and then soccer.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Football, then Automotive racing for me too, even though it isn't nearly at the level as sccavee.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Wheres the Boxing!!! After that Football!


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i have to go with cross country and track


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Baseball!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how about some of the bar sports like pool and darts and 12 oz curls

and bar stool rotations







and the good ol hand eye cordination sport

of selecting a song on the juke box :laugh:


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

I used to work out a lot....i guess body building. Then wrestling for a year, didn't have fun. Now i play badminton, the intense game that everyone underestimates. A lot of people think it is a board game lol


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hungryboi said:


> I used to work out a lot....i guess body building. Then wrestling for a year, didn't have fun. Now i play badminton, the intense game that everyone underestimates. A lot of people think it is a board game lol


 ping pong gets intense you could get quite the work out


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

booger said:


> Basketball


 it is definitely the best sport


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

im gunna have to say baseball


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

yea I've seen clips of crazy pingpong players. They train the US jr national team where I get trained for badminton, I see a lot of crazy pingpong ppl there.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

I like to play basketball and Golf the most, But there is nothing like "The Cowboys"


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

soccer and rugby, both of which I've played for my county...and was selected to play for north of england u18 for rugby but got injured!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i voted for NASCAR..

RedRider748 will kill me if he see this post.. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------

